# What exact form of Aikido does Segal Sensei teach?



## CrankyDragon (Aug 30, 2005)

What exact form of Aikido does Segal Sensei teach? 

 Just as the title ask.  The style is what the Japanese call "sevear", but thats there description.  In reading, I cant find the style name.

 Help?

 Thanks,
 Andrew


----------



## Mike-IHF (Aug 30, 2005)

Andrew,


Seagal's style is called "ten shin" Aikido. It is his own style. I really would not call it sevear. It is however a little bit more of a direct, harder style like Yoshinkan. Hope that helps.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not familiar with "sevear" in this context. Is it the English word _severe_?


----------



## Mike-IHF (Aug 31, 2005)

Arnisador,

Sorry, I meant to spell it severe. I was assuming that was what he was trying to say. However the word he used could mean something else.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 31, 2005)

In the documentary of Sensei Segal, the mention that the Japanese traditional Aikido teachers & students refer to his Ten Shin style as being "sevear", I do forget the Japanese word that was used.  In comparasion, it is more sevear. Randiori (Sp?) appears to be much more practical, as does the entire mindset of the style.


I would be very interested in that style, but I am currently very fortunate to study Nihon Goshin, which shares the mindset of the Ten Shin teachings.

Thanks for the help guys!
Andrew


----------



## Mike-IHF (Aug 31, 2005)

Andrew,


No problem. On a side note, I read on the video clips of Segal on your website states something to the fact of "watching his form" Segal is a good martial artist. But when it comes to Aikido, many senior Aikido practitioners would agree that Segal's form is not the greatest. Some of his techniques "irimi Nage" for one. His form his really bad. Hip placement, balance, etc. So for what it's worth, I would not invest too much time looking at his form. There are alot of great Aikido teachers, that have way more experience, and use correct form in techniques. Just a thought.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Aug 31, 2005)

well i have a few friends that study aikido and they all have differing opinions about his technique. i happen to like watching him work......he is dynamic and direct. he is teaching people combat....plain and simple.
tenshin was the name of his dojo in japan......i believe he studied aiki-kai......not yoshin-kai.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2005)

Mike-IHF said:
			
		

> Sorry, I meant to spell it severe. I was assuming that was what he was trying to say. However the word he used could mean something else.


 Ah, OK--I figured you meant that it was a Japanese transliteration of severe, like they do with 'businessman' and such!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 1, 2005)

Andrew, within the aikido community at large I think you'll find that Sensei Segal has quite a following...and just a large a group that can't stand him.  Yes, he did a lot to bring aikido to the west.  Yes, his style is very dynamic.  I have to wonder though just how "aiki" all the atemi is.  Also, don't confuse what you see on the movie screen with what he may/may not teach in a dojo.  What's on the screen is there to "wow" the crowd and sometimes, just as with most other styles, the intricacies of what is going on just don't look all that "cool" to someone not in the know.  You have a great instructor now who does indeed have good form and a vision of the practicality of what we do as it translates to the street.  I'll watch a Segal movie every now and then for the wow factor or to see how many techniques I can pick out of the fights.  I'd love the chance to attend a seminar with him once but as for my every day training I'll stay (happily) where I am.  Enjoy your holiday and we'll see you on wednesday.

(by the way, your attack line looked pretty good this past wednesday night)


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 1, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> You have a great instructor now who does indeed have good form and a vision of the practicality of what we do as it translates to the street.


Very true!  I am quiet happy with the art and the dojo, and the Sensei! 





			
				theletch1 said:
			
		

> I'll watch a Segal movie every now and then for the wow factor...


Me too, I enjoy his action... not necessarily his acting.  Hehe!





			
				theletch1 said:
			
		

> (by the way, your attack line looked pretty good this past wednesday night)


Please sir, your being too generous!  I felt as though I had a total mind block, like I never took an NGA class.  When Sensei Giorgi was with us, I did pretty decent then, Wednesday nite I felt like it was the first class I ever attended.  Im trying to not read much into it, just a stumble, but Ill get back on track.  I put a great amount of focus into the two new classics (I now have 9 of 10!!) I learned, and couldnt even remember the other 7!!  However, many thanks for your kind remarks!

Thanks for all the conversation on this topic everyone.  
Andrew


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 1, 2005)

i have a documentary on segal on my PC.......what he teaches in the dojo is very different from what you see him do in the movies, but still very practical.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 1, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> i have a documentary on segal on my PC.......what he teaches in the dojo is very different from what you see him do in the movies, but still very practical.


 I think I have the same documentary.   And your right, his movies show Hollywood Aikido, not near the same as his Tenshin form.


----------

